# Night Photography Thread



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Night exposure, 25.0s, f/4.0, 25% white dodge, 50% purple-gradient burn.









20.0s, f/4.5, I muffed this one as you can see by the diagonal light trails. D'oh.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks surreal! Awesome!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

holy ****e! awesome pics!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, guys. 

Here's a hasty test shot from a month back.










10.0s, f/5.6, high ISO setting (1600 versus 200 for the others), same burn/dodge coloring.


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome pix :thumbup: Thanks for sharing! I only wished I have 10% of your talent!


----------



## eurocar318 (Dec 11, 2005)

wel....i have a new wallpaper  :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

Great pics man!

love the color effects!


----------



## Gitta (Dec 22, 2005)

Great shots *FenPhen*!!!


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Its not professionally done, but my sig has a nice vibe to it. It was a pic of my car, and Rolf from Munich picking me up as I was dropping mine off.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Gitta said:


> Great shots *FenPhen*!!!
> 
> View attachment 69079
> View attachment 69080
> ...


Cool, I haven't seen anyone on here with the CF splitters yet.


----------



## Gitta (Dec 22, 2005)

afshawnt said:


> Cool, I haven't seen anyone on here with the CF splitters yet.


Some people don't like them on the TS, but I love the contrast. I have additional pics posted in my garage if you want to see the splitters better.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow. Good job on those shots.


----------

